# Should I put styrofoam under my tank?



## dm76 (Mar 15, 2009)

I thought I heard this was a good idea once and have had my 10 gallon sitting on a piece. Now I just got a 50 gallon and built a stand with a plywood top (even though I guess a top isn't even needed since all the weight is distributed on the edges and some stands don't even come with tops). But anyways, I have a big sheet of 3/4 inch sytrofoam laying around. Would it be a good idea to put that between the tank and the stand? Or a piece of cardboard?


----------



## pfertz (Jun 26, 2007)

It probably depends on what you're looking to accomplish with the foam. Are you looking to 'level' the tank a little bit, or do you have another purpose in mind?


----------



## dm76 (Mar 15, 2009)

Not really to level the tank, as I will get the stand as level as I can before I fill it. I just remember I read where it acts to "cushion" the load.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

dm76 said:


> Not really to level the tank, as I will get the stand as level as I can before I fill it. I just remember I read where it acts to "cushion" the load.


If by cushion the load you mean make less of a load on the stand it wont do that, 400lbs on top of the stand is 400lbs on top of the stand whether there is foam or not.

If by cushion the load you mean reduce the pressure points that the frame of the tank puts on the stand then it will do that, it will spread out the surface area of the stand that the 400lbs is acting on a little. However, if your stand is built decent that is not an issue. Wood is very good at distributing and absorbing loads on its own and doesnt need the help from the foam.

If by cushion the load you mean protect the frame of the tank from the weight of the tank then dont worry about it the tank frame is designed to support the load of the tank. 

If by cushion the load you mean smooth out the surface of an uneven tank stand then fix the stand. 

I personally would never put foam under a tank. The tank frame and stand are both designed to distribute and support the load of the tank but by adding foam between them if the foam does not compress evenly, which it quite often doesnt, then your tank will be out of level and cause undue stress on the frame and glass even if the stand is perfectly level.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't think it could hurt, but if there is some particular reason why you think you need it, as airborn pointed out, you should probably fix it.

Wood is like foam after you put 400 pounds on it.


----------



## dm76 (Mar 15, 2009)

No reason at all, I just remember reading it once when I had my first tank so I thought it was good for it. But it sounds like its not so I guess there is no reason for it. I just put tried the stand out that I built in the room its going in and its pretty close to dead on. So I am not worried about any levelling issues or anything.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

if it has a frame, i don't think its necessary. having foam or cushion under a tank is necessary for frameless tanks that require support to the entire bottom pane of the tank. As you already know, tanks with frames are supported by the edges. no need for foam.


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

On all of my tanks I use a pad that is designed for the gym it comes on a roll 1/2". Many manufacturers will void the warranty if you install without a pad under tank. They want to see a pic. The pad is black and you can cut the edges real sharp and clean. With that much weight it really takes the stress off the entire unit. If you have any structural movement in your building or your environment this can help. Not everything is life is level, should the surface that the aquarium be out of perfect plane this can cause a structural leak over time.
Good Luck Karen


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Cocobid said:


> On all of my tanks I use a pad that is designed for the gym it comes on a roll 1/2". Many manufacturers will void the warranty if you install without a pad under tank. They want to see a pic. The pad is black and you can cut the edges real sharp and clean. With that much weight it really takes the stress off the entire unit. If you have any structural movement in your building or your environment this can help. Not everything is life is level, should the surface that the aquarium be out of perfect plane this can cause a structural leak over time.
> Good Luck Karen


High density rubber mats are recommended by the All Glass Company. Absolutely flat surfaces are high dollar, not even purchased 'tank stands' are truly flat just flat enough. There may be a thermal benefit though for the substrate depending on room temperature to use the foam.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

i always put a layer of foam or rubber mat under my tanks, especially when I was using glass tanks. i tried many things, from car audio absorber, carpet moisture blocker, rubber mat, 1/2" MDF, etc.


----------

